# Northeastern Pennsylvania, Anyone?



## sapphire96 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for an already formed or looking to start a support/therapy group. Would be ideal if we could practice behavioral therapy together. I live in Northampton County, PA. ANYONE close by interested??? Even if you are hesitant, don't worry, everyone in this group will be understanding of your problem, as we are all going through the same thing. :yes


----------

